# Wax paper sticking to t-shirts



## Nagui (May 10, 2013)

I have a pro world heat press and imagejet opaque paper. I've watched videos on how to do it, and so far I've had no luck whatsoever

I used the recommended settings of 350 and 30 seconds, made sure to peel the back off, and put wax paper on top of it. The wax paper glued to the shirt

I tried searching for answers online, and from what I read, I thought running the press for 12 seconds instead of 30 would help. Same thing, the wax paper just sticks


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wouldn't you use transfer mask to place onto the substrate? I use wax paper to seperate my weeded heatpress vinyl with sticky backing.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Try silicone paper instead ...


----------



## orangewerks (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't use wax coated papers, use a parchment paper or butcher paper. The wax is melting under the heat, duh!


----------

